# R33 v spec I read diff



## leodspider (Oct 19, 2014)

Looking for a good condition R33 V sepc one rear diff if anyone has one sitting about .


----------



## MGT Motorsport Ltd (Aug 19, 2005)

leodspider said:


> Looking for a good condition R33 V sepc one rear diff if anyone has one sitting about .





Hi


We have one in stock if you still need one give us a call:thumbsup:.



regards MGT


----------

